
Google: people won't 'collapse in terror' when someone uses Glass in a bathroom - shawndumas
http://mobile.theverge.com/2013/6/7/4405326/google-ceo-larry-page-glass-privacy
======
leephillips
What's the matter, do you have something to hide?

~~~
Piskvorrr
"...(from the Big Brother)?" Especially in light of the other stories today,
this is getting downright scary. (see e.g. this:
[http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/06/nsa-tapped-
internet...](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/06/nsa-tapped-internet-
servers&#x2F); )

